# Takeda sharpening method



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 29, 2018)

Started using the takeda shapeneing stone and the face up method he uses to sharpen his blades. I have to say that Im finding it easier, faster and more accurate than the conventional way to sharpen. By having the blade face up and being able to see what your doing, I can keep my angles more accurate and my bevel far more even. Does anyone else use this method at all? The takeda stones are lacking in quality, been thinking of getting some cheap stones and cutting them up on a tile saw and expoxing them to a handle to get some decent stone combinations. I may be in the minority here, but I think this is a real good way to sharpen. Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 30, 2018)

Never tried this, sounds interesting. 

I know there was a story I was told about people sharpening Takeda Method many years ago. People in general liked "Stone on knife" rather then our current "knife on stone." But what happened sometimes was sharpeners would often use more pressure and speed than they should have to get a burr or repair something. This caused some accidents where the stone would slide off the edge of the knife during the "pushing" action of the sharpening. Forcing the edge into the sharpeners wrists, supposedly there were a lot of deaths from this happening. 

I would presume that is why there is a piece of wood extending past the stone, as a little safe guard.


----------



## liren1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there a link that shows this ?


----------



## 42537703 (Jan 30, 2018)

liren1 said:


> Is there a link that shows this ?



It is on YouTube. Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth...


----------



## chinacats (Jan 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/M7Aos-jy6pA

Not for me, but I don't see any problem with it...another learning curve though if you already sharpen.


----------



## 42537703 (Jan 30, 2018)

Stone of choice is limited with this method.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 30, 2018)

I've only seen a couple videos of Takeda demonstrating the stone on a stick technique. Doesn't seem as useful for a non-wide bevel though.


----------



## frog13 (Jan 30, 2018)

chinacats said:


> https://youtu.be/M7Aos-jy6pA
> 
> Not for me, but I don't see any problem with it...another learning curve though if you already sharpen.



Not for me either, I tried it ...... but I have seen people epoxy EdgePro stones to a wooden handle to get stone variation with this method.


----------



## esoo (Jan 30, 2018)

A video from Takeda himself:
[video=youtube;UB2A8z-WHQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB2A8z-WHQw[/video]

I think the key is maintaining the angle, whether you do knife on stone or stone on knife.


----------



## gic (Jan 30, 2018)

I use the takeda method with dmt diafolds when I am travelling and need to fix my friends knives (which aren't usually all that high end anyway), works great for these knives with diafolds.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 30, 2018)

Im thinking of ripping a shapton glass stone in half with a tile wet saw and epoxying it to a handle. Has anyone tried cutting a stone with a wet saw? Im sure it will work, but would rather have some confirmation before ruining a 60 dollar stone. If it works, Im thinking of doing a SG 500/1000 and SG 3000/5000 for a basic sharpening set up.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 30, 2018)

I guess you lose some tactile feedback.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 30, 2018)

42537703 said:


> Stone of choice is limited with this method.



Not really. You could just cut any stone in quarters and epoxy them to a flattened wooden stick.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 31, 2018)

Benuser said:


> I guess you lose some tactile feedback.



No, the glass stones have far more feedback than the pro stones. I have both sets and the glass blow the pro away. Just take a look at all the Japanese pro sharpeners that prefer glass over pro. Glass stones give you visual, auditory and sensual feedback far more than pro stones.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Japanese pro sharpeners that prefer glass over pro



i thought glass was not even a jdm sku? not to derail the thread but just curious

as for the free hand sharpening, there are times when I think this method would be interesting
there are portability considerations and as mentioned in the op, sometimes you can sight your work better.


----------

